# CODE für horizontal scroll bei mouseover



## archindian (7. September 2008)

Hallo ihr!

Habe mir über Scrolling Div's Documentation - Part 2 eine Anleitung kopiert um graphische Scrollpfeile in meinem Blog einzufügen (!der Blog ist auf GrafikDesigner ausgelegt und die stehen auf sowas!), ich habe mir da folgendes Beispiel rausgesucht: file:///H:/homepage/html/scrollbar/d.../scroll_h.html

Nun habe ich das mit Bildänderungen in meinem Blogpost eingefügt, aber die graphischen Pfeile wollen einfach nicht scrollen. Der Code soll Firefox-Kompatibel sein aber bei mir tut sich nichts. Hier alles was ich in das Postfenster eingefügt habe:
HTML-Code:


```
<style type="text/css"><br />div#wn { <br />    position:relative; 
<br />    width:184px; height:52px; <br />    
overflow:hidden; <br /> }</style> <script type="text/javascript"><br /><br />function init_dw_Scroll() 
{<br />    var wndo = new dw_scrollObj('wn', 'lyr1', 't1');<br />    wndo.setUpScrollControls('scrollLinks');<br />}<br /><br />
// if necessary objects exists link in the style sheet and call the init function onload<br />if ( dw_scrollObj.isSupported() ) {<br /> 
   //dw_writeStyleSheet('css/scroll.css');<br />    
dw_Event.add( window, 'load', init_dw_Scroll);<br />}<br /><
</script><div id="wn"><div id="lyr1"><table id="t1" border="0" 
cellpadding="0" cellspacing="6"> <tbody><tr> <td><img src=".../img1.jpg" alt="" height="118" width="118" /></td> <td><img src=".../img2.jpg" alt="" height="118" width="118" /></td> <td> </td> <td><img src=".../img3.JPG" alt="" height="118" width="118" /></td> <td><img src=".../img4.jpg" alt="" height="118" width="118" /></td> <td><img src=".../img5.jpg" alt="" height="118" width="118" /></td> </tr> </tbody></table> </div></div> <!-- border attribute added to reduce support 
questions on the subject.      If you like valid strict markup, r
emove and place a img {border:none;} spec in style sheet --> <a class="mouseover_left" href="javascript;"> <img src=".../tri-lft.gif" alt="" border="0" /></a> <a class="mouseover_right" href="javascript;"> <img style="width: 12px; height: 12px;" src=".../tri-rt.gif" 
alt="" border="0" /></a>
```

Das ganze sieht im Layout genauso wie ich es haben will, mit richtiger framegröße usw. nur das Scrollen klappt halt nicht, obwohl es beim Beispiel bestens funktioniert. Was stimmt daran nicht? Habe mir die Dateien von dem dyn-web server auch heruntergeladen... aber weiß nicht was ich mit den images und .js und soweiter anfangen soll, waren wohl nur zur Ansicht der Beispiele da. Und in dem Ganzen bin ich auch nicht so bewandert.

Ich löse die Gestaltung im Blog meistens durch html copy/paste und code-generators, daher sind die meisten links die ich zu dem Problem gefunden habe wenig hilfreich, da sie meistens von einer richtigen Homepage ausgehen und sonst noch Daten mitgeben, die von meinem Bloganbieter gar nicht akzeptiert werden (wie <body> oder <head>).

Suche seit drei Tagen schon einen code und wäre dankbar für jede Hilfe!

Gruß!


----------



## Sven Mintel (8. September 2008)

Moin,



archindian hat gesagt.:


> Ich löse die Gestaltung im Blog meistens durch html copy/paste und code-generators, daher sind die meisten links die ich zu dem Problem gefunden habe wenig hilfreich, da sie meistens von einer richtigen Homepage ausgehen und sonst noch Daten mitgeben, die von meinem Bloganbieter gar nicht akzeptiert werden (wie <body> oder <head>).



Könntest du das bitte ein wenig näher erläutern, bevor man in die falsche Richtung grübelt?

Du kannst in diesen code-Generatoren nicht beliebigen HTML-Code verwenden? Welchen kannst du denn verwenden?

Und in Sachen Upload:gibt es auch Beschränkungen hinsichtlich des Dateityps beim Upload.


----------



## archindian (8. September 2008)

Also meistens finde ich codes die ich verwenden kann, wie bei mouseover bildtausch usw. Da kann ich sicher stellen, dass ich keine Zeile zu viel oder zu wenig in den Post einfüge, aber so idiotensicher verpackt (und firefoxkompatibel) sind die meisten Codes nicht unbedingt , vor allem wenn sie in Instruktionsschritten verteilt sind wie jetz bei dyn web, da ist man so als Laie etwas aufgeschmissen, weil beim Zusammensetzen der Schritte doch was wegkommt und ewig heads und Befehle und Deklarationen und so weiter mit reinkopiert die für den Effekt nachher entweder irrelevant sind (im post werden sie einfach als text rausgeben) oder gerade die eine Zeile gerade so wichtig ist, dass gar nichts funktioniert. Wie gesagt, als Laie fehlt einem schwer da zu unterscheiden. Und beim Post sind head und body aufteilungen gar nicht gegeben, da braucht man eigentlich nur die richtigen befehle für den Effekt den man erzielen will. Und verirrt sich da doch ein <body> wird das als Fehler gemeldet.

Jetzt habe ich einen Tip gekriegt, dass ich zu dem code noch eine ...datei.js einfügen müsste, damit es auch klappt, aber beim post kann man nur url, bilder und videos uploaden und einfügen, leider keine dateien (wie pdfs oder eben js)... Wie ich dem klar mache, dass ich die ...datei.js auf meine festplatte habe und er sie getrost benutzen kann, weiß ich nicht.  Bei dem mouseover bildtausch brauchte ich nur den simplen Befehl, aber jetzt bei der graphischen Scrollbar scheint es doch komplizierter zuzugehen....

Hoffe das ist verständlicher.....

Also, irgendwelche Tips oder Links?


----------



## Sven Mintel (8. September 2008)

archindian hat gesagt.:


> Jetzt habe ich einen Tip gekriegt, dass ich zu dem code noch eine ...datei.js einfügen müsste, damit es auch klappt, aber beim post kann man nur url, bilder und videos uploaden und einfügen, leider keine dateien (wie pdfs oder eben js)... Wie ich dem klar mache, dass ich die ...datei.js auf meine festplatte habe und er sie getrost benutzen kann, weiß ich nicht.



Auf deiner Festplatte nützt es recht wenig, denn andere Besucher haben ja nicht deine Festplatte. Was du machen könntest wäre, die JS-Dateien woanders hochladen und von dort einbinden. Du hast doch bspw. von deinem DSL-Versorger sicher ein wenig gratis-Webspace, das wäre ein guter Platz zum hochladen.

Was ist das denn überhaupt für ein "Anbieter"?


----------

